# Anagram Game



## Confusticated (Mar 26, 2003)

The letters of each set of words can be rearranged to form a name found in The Silmarillion. I'll post the scores when all have been solved.


Worth 1 point each:

bar lie den 

nun ice vie 

huge toll in 

real mad 

funnier golf dad 

over now 

tantrum rub air 


worth 2 points each:

urging dual rag an 

far live in


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 26, 2003)

funnier golf dad - Finrod Felagund
That's all I could get off the top of my head.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 26, 2003)

tantrum rub air is Turin Turambar


----------



## Niniel (Mar 27, 2003)

far live in= Faelivrin (Yay! i get 2 points!)


----------



## Aulë (Mar 27, 2003)

bar lie den = Beleriand
over now = Voronwë
nun ice vie = Cuiviénen
real mad = Eldamar
huge toll in = Elu Thingol

can't find the last 2 pointer though


----------



## Niniel (Mar 27, 2003)

Dagnir Glaurunga


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 4, 2003)

So far we have: 1 piont each for Elendil and Anamatar, 4 points for Niniel, and 5 for Aule.

Worth 1 point:

eel new

ram keen it

hen red to

radio sins 

chair rant

thin door no

chile tone

machine or

dual rug in

thin earn


For 3 points:

hang oil tail


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 4, 2003)

chile tone - Ecthelion
eel new - Elenwe
thin door no - Dorthonion


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 4, 2003)

> dual rug in



Draugluin

A lovely idea for a thread, Nóm. This is too hard! (or I just stink at this game, which I more than suspect is the case)


----------



## Aulë (Apr 5, 2003)

ram keen it - Kementári
hen red to - Denethor
radio sins - Ossiriand
chair rant - Caranthir


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 5, 2003)

machine or - Erchamion
chair rant - Caranthir ( EDIT: looks like we got this one at the same time, Aule  )
thin earn - Nirnaeth
hang oil tail - Galathilion


----------



## Aulë (Apr 5, 2003)

Well that's all of them I think.


----------

